# Authentic instruction



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

I am curious.  Who were the people given certified instructor status for JKD?  How is the lineage shown, followed, etc?  It would almost seem to me that there would be a lot of fraud Jeet Kune Do instructors considering Lee didn't do a lot of teaching once he began television and movies.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 25, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I am curious. Who were the people given certified instructor status for JKD? How is the lineage shown, followed, etc? It would almost seem to me that there would be a lot of fraud Jeet Kune Do instructors considering Lee didn't do a lot of teaching once he began television and movies.


You just asked the most controversial AND argued about question in JKD. So I will answer since you included the word fraud. 

You will see for your self exactly who was certified to what rank and also see the charts of the ranking structure and then you will know that NO ONE ever reached Instructor level except Bruce Lee himself.
http://web.mac.com/pauljbax/iWeb/JKD%20Brotherhood/Certificates%20From%20Bruce%20Lee.html

So you can be the judge. If 35-40  yeasrs teaching and training in JKD from the "original students" is a fraud to you then you can always do as others do and just read the Tao.

I'm not banging on you. It's just an old and tiring question that is really insulting to the old masters who did put their time in and today have many times more years in JKD that Bruce did himself.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

I meant absolutely no respect by the post.  It was an honest to god question based on curiousity.  No malice intended, it is all good.

I am sorry that you took it the wrong way.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 26, 2006)

I wouldn't say I took it the wrong way. People with no connection or brand new students ask those questions all the time but they fail to realize the real issue. 

Name any martial art without frauds, self promoted grandmasters or inflated ranks? No art is clean.


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I took it the wrong way. People with no connection or brand new students ask those questions all the time but they fail to realize the real issue.
> 
> Name any martial art without frauds, self promoted grandmasters or inflated ranks? No art is clean.


 


			
				akja said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I took it the wrong way. People with no connection or brand new students ask those questions all the time but they fail to realize the real issue.
> 
> Name any martial art without frauds, self promoted grandmasters or inflated ranks? No art is clean.


 
Would have been better if he never asked the question at all and proceeded on an assumption which was worse than the question?  

No bad student, Daniel-san, only bad teacher.  To understand what is in MA, including the "real issue", one must be properly taught. 

No art is free from leading, probing, or exasperating questions.   Nor should it be.  These questions are areas of opportunity.   

Here is an opportunity to improve the situation, or further the pain.  The result is up to the teacher.  Perhaps there is hope that the choice will be a wise one.  :asian:


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 26, 2006)

If the person can trace back to Bruce then he or she has linage. Thats  the key. Be it seattle oakland or L A  And now you have first second third and Fourth generation instructors. But all can trace back oneway or the other to Bruce. But yes you will find frauds in about every thing you can think of. They end up hurting there selfs .


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 26, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Would have been better if he never asked the question at all and proceeded on an assumption which was worse than the question?


No, it would have been useful to use the search function, though.

Try these threads for some further context.

*JKD instructors* 

*Seeking for the truth...Authentic Jeet Kune Do ? or.... BS?* 

*Names and definitions...* 

*What defines something as JKD?*


----------



## green meanie (Jul 26, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Would have been better if he never asked the question at all and proceeded on an assumption which was worse than the question?
> 
> No bad student, Daniel-san, only bad teacher. To understand what is in MA, including the "real issue", one must be properly taught.
> 
> ...


 
Amen. :asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 26, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Would have been better if he never asked the question at all and proceeded on an assumption which was worse than the question?
> 
> No bad student, Daniel-san, only bad teacher. To understand what is in MA, including the "real issue", one must be properly taught.
> 
> ...


You are wise. :asian:


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> You are wise. :asian:


 
No, not wise.  A wise person would have found that darn search button.


----------

